# Canon R5 doesn’t overheat as fast as Sony A7SIII



## dlee13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Dan Watson has done a video focusing on overheating between the two and in the tests, the Sony overheats faster






Dan seems to shoot Nikon too so I would consider this to be quite unbiased.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 30, 2020)

4 very fine cameras just sitting around not being used for their intended purpose. God is watching this sillyness.


----------



## Joules (Jul 30, 2020)

Either overheating under extreme conditions is no problem, or it is. We can't have it one way when it is Canon and another when it is Sony. 

Without a word of balance or nuance present when pointing out a singular difference or disadvantage of a camera, we risk becoming just as annoying as the 'Canon's behind in DR! 11!' Sony people.

II can understand why any Form of overheating that is not due to high environmental temperatures rubs many people the wrong way. It is unfortunate, that many express their feeling towards this behavior not as a personal feeling ("A camera that regularly overheats is not for me") but as a silly absolut claim ("Cankn is a joke"). But lets just let it be what it is.

The story's not as simple as "they both overheat". The R5 does under less specific circumstances - while offering capabilities that are not currently found in any other camera. It is also not fully evaluated yet, what these circumstances exactly are. I would like if the internet could just cool down a little


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2020)

Revisited because of trolls.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 30, 2020)

How do so many influencers and reviewers (same thing?) have the new A7SIII in their hands when the bloody camera does not ship until 24-September? Camera influencers are generally smug, self important, annoying people.


----------

